# Mum



## azza1971 (Feb 11, 2016)

Jokes about dead mums are not Kool Griffith


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Jokes about dead mums are not Kool Griffith



... Azza , what do you think ???    can you & me & Griff & REDDOG , all get along, we're the only guys left here...   maybe say silly shit to each other, but no hurting the other, if something hurts, you tell us & no more nasty remarks...    e.g. you can call my wife a whore, that ain't gonna hurt me, but it is agreed ,that we go over the line with some remarks...    as for me , p.m. me...    tell you didn't like what was written, & that's that.....   what do you think ???


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2016)

I?m kool with being insulted, you can almost anything, but i lost my mum to Cancer and my Father in law to stroke in a 6 week period in 2014, jokes about the retired nurse i did first aid on who died, thats fucked up also....but on anther note, id so rape Griffith, he won?t sit down for a month, or shit normal ever again


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

I hear she held on for 11 extra days to get one more welfare payment.....

bitch aint dead, she just got a job which made her dead in Azzas eyes....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the losses you've suffered. It sucks, not anything anyone can say to make it any easier.

My mother just passed Jan of 2014. March 5th would have been her 82nd. Still think about her often. I miss her very much and wish I'd spent more time with her.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2016)

When I was 16 my 18 neighbor graduated HS and we were at his house. My mom and his mom asked me if I could get any pot... (sure it's at home) gimme 15 min and I'll go see my fella... wink.  So I roll a joint come back smoke it with my mom, my graduating friend and his mom. 
My the moms took 3 or 4 hits and turned into the life of the party. My dad(who is pretty straight laced) comes up to me and asked me if I gave my mom drugs... 
yep I got her stoned... 
good she's your problem tonight.
I did have to fireman carry her home that night. Good times


----------



## SheriV (Mar 8, 2016)

I just got my husband stoned like a month ago for the first time since I've been with him..
He comes home from work the next day (he ate an entire cake after a failed icing attempt the night before) and asked me if I had more.
Now I have to grow weed
What a life


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2016)

... ' a joint a day will keep the doctor at bay'......       [I know it's 'doctor away']    ...........


----------



## Get2daChoppa! (Mar 8, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I just got my husband stoned like a month ago for the first time since I've been with him..
> He comes home from work the next day (he ate an entire cake after a failed icing attempt the night before) and asked me if I had more.
> Now I have to grow weed
> What a life



Can I move next door? Borrow some "sugar" 


Sent from The 36 Chambers of the Wu Tang Clan


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2016)

My mum passed away two days before mothers day 2014, not that Griffith gives a fuck, still jokes about it, she had lung cancer for just on 12 months diagnosed, had the chemo, radium etc, ended up in hospital each time, ended up in hospice and wasn?t very nice, my wife?s dad had a massive stroke 27th March 2014, that was our wedding anniversary, he passed away two days later, so 6 weeks before my mum died, we had nursed and cared for him for about 2 years, that started October 2011, then he ended up in hospital for 35 days, not a good time, people like Griffith joke about it but the sad reality is he is a sad reality.....ignoranus!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2016)

^


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2016)

you can laugh all you want, your kind will die a slow and painful death, just a shame your not man enough to take it? late at night your cry yourself to sleep


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 11, 2016)

charley said:


> ... ' a joint a day will keep the doctor at bay'......       [I know it's 'doctor away']    ...........


only because when your high your too lazy to get up and go see a doctor


----------



## charley (Mar 11, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> only because when your high your too lazy to get up and go see a doctor



..ha ha .... big difference between stoned and lazy....     ..


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2016)

so how is wormbait? is she poop yet?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2016)

she was cremated you inbred fuck, go back to fucking ya sister


----------



## Watson (Mar 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> she was cremated you inbred fuck, go back to fucking ya sister



dude just cause you buried her with a lit cigarette doesn't mean she was cremated.....broke ass poofter....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2016)

there is a special spot in HELL for you, Karma wheres a strap on, your name is on it, you will be Satans Gimp, and that dildo is a cactus


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> there is a special spot in HELL for you, Karma wheres a strap on, your name is on it, you will be Satans Gimp, and that dildo is a cactus



dude, I wouldn't take your moms job! 

its the first time the bitch worked in her life.....generational welfare cheats.....I feel sick!

at least you have no son, well not a real one, just the fake one you made up to pretend it wasn't your daughter u asked to film your asshole, that way your name and welfare scamming legacy dies with you!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2016)

you are one delusional fuck, but keep on fighting the good fight, I?m keeping quite well, my asshole is very clean, your missus licks it clean


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you are one delusional fuck, but keep on fighting the good fight, I?m keeping quite well, my asshole is very clean, your missus licks it clean



..... Pics  or  GTFO


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you are one delusional fuck, but keep on fighting the good fight, I?m keeping quite well, my asshole *was* very clean, my mom used to lick it clean, its what killed her



I feel sick.....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I feel like some dick.....



we know, this is the kind of shit that has other board members laughing at you, your pathetic, you should go slit your wrists and slowly bleed to death.......CUNT!!!!


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> we know, this is the kind of shit that has other board members laughing at you, your pathetic, you should go slit your wrists and slowly bleed to death.......CUNT!!!!



mom still blowing abos in hell for smokes?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2016)

Griffith said:


> Im still blowing black abos dicks in hell ?



Kool.........even hell won?t take abo?s, so who knows where your going to end up


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2016)

is your mum dry enough to use as firewood yet?

I heard they had to re-bury her 4 times, bitch keeps crawling out on welfare payday!


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2016)

to be or not to be....worm poop!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2016)

its coming up to the second anniversary of my Mum?s passing. YOUR STILL FUCKING YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> its coming up to the second anniversary of my Mum?s passing. YOUR STILL FUCKING YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!



your poor mom lived her entire life hanging her head in shame at the piece of shit her son became.....not a single proud moment she could share with anyone.....

how is the corpse anyway?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2016)

your pretty lame, bit like you whole bloodline, i would especially in this day and age stay ANON like you do, we for one do not want to see you bag of crushed turds for a face, i hope you feel extra tuff being untouchable and all and never fighting fair, but i guess thats what a keyboard warrior does, he hides behind his screen pretending to be something. Your so far fucked in your crack filled head that one, you believe everything on the internet is true, you never know when you have been baited, it must be so fucking confusing and clueless to be you. But your a winner, so keep your head up.......your mum jokes are lame, your just a gutless, low self esteem wannabe has been never was, so stay ANON, you will probably live longer.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> your pretty lame, bit like you whole bloodline, i would especially in this day and age stay ANON like you do, we for one do not want to see you bag of crushed turds for a face, i hope you feel extra tuff being untouchable and all and never fighting fair, but i guess thats what a keyboard warrior does, he hides behind his screen pretending to be something. Your so far fucked in your crack filled head that one, you believe everything on the internet is true, you never know when you have been baited, it must be so fucking confusing and clueless to be you. But your a winner, so keep your head up.......your mum jokes are lame, your just a gutless, low self esteem wannabe has been never was, so stay ANON, you will probably live longer.....





			
				azza3693 said:
			
		

> Griffith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> your pretty lame, bit like you whole bloodline, i would especially in this day and age stay ANON like you do, we for one do not want to see you bag of crushed turds for a face, i hope you feel extra tuff being untouchable and all and never fighting fair, but i guess thats what a keyboard warrior does, he hides behind his screen pretending to be something. Your so far fucked in your crack filled head that one, you believe everything on the internet is true, you never know when you have been baited, it must be so fucking confusing and clueless to be you. But your a winner, so keep your head up.......your mum jokes are lame, your just a gutless, low self esteem wannabe has been never was, so stay ANON, you will probably live longer.....



whos kids did you threaten to throat fuck today Aaron? You were anonymous before I found your details....


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2016)

^ lifts weights........


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 30, 2016)

who is that handsome guy? my mum might have passed away, but I?m still fucking yours in the ass everyday and leaving you chump change on the kitchen table.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> who is that handsome guy? my mum might have passed away, but I?m still fucking yours in the ass everyday and leaving you chump change on the kitchen table.....



to be honest, Mom is a bit bored since she divorced dad so I'm happy for her that she is getting come action......and don't fucken lie, you haven't got any money, you are supported by your wife, kids and the Australian government....

I'm curious though, your wife works and you waste the family money on that rusted hunk of shit soccer mom wagon.....so you use the same pathetic begging routine at home that u use on IML? You don't have a conscience? You realise that money could be used for your kids to goto University or give them a headstart in life? You really are a shameless cunt.....you mother must have been a real cunt to raise you this way.....at least shes warm and toasty in hell.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2016)

nice Big W shoes in the pic, what do they cost.....8$?


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2016)

Griffith said:


> nice Big W shoes in the pic, what do they cost.....8$?



typical, tea bagger doesn?t know his shoes, look again ya blind cunt, and thanks to my health issues i have money, so that backfired in you also, its called Insurance ya fucktard


----------



## heckler7 (May 1, 2016)

its a shame this thread exists


----------



## Watson (May 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> typical, tea bagger doesn?t know his shoes, look again ya blind cunt, and thanks to my health issues i have money, so that backfired in you also, its called Insurance ya fucktard



how come your mom is still posting pics on her facebook page fuckwit.....


----------



## Watson (May 2, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> its a shame this thread exists



his mom aint dead bro.....


----------



## azza1971 (May 3, 2016)

she never had Facebook, never let the truth get in the way of a good story Griff, on another note, did your GOOK MISSUS recover from the skull fucking i gave her?


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> she never had Facebook, never let the truth get in the way of a good story Griff, on another note, did your GOOK MISSUS recover from the skull fucking i gave her?



another great cumback from the Centrelink warrior......not a single kid in uni.....you set a prime example, target and big W for the win.....


----------



## heckler7 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)




----------

